#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  mijn racks

## Lightjockey_richie

zo maken wij onze rackjes, zowel dimmers, als versterkerracken

Groetjes LJ Ritch

----------


## ricardoke

Zien er heel netjes uit [8D], ik zou alleen de aansluitingen bij die versterkers onder aan in het rack maken zodat niet al die kabels voor je versterkers hange  :Smile:

----------


## tuurKE

zien er idd netjes uit. Heb je nooit problemen met die liteputer dimmers? ik heb ze er allemaal uitgeflikkerd, veel te veel probs mee!!

Greetz Tuur

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

Liteputters heb ik geen problemen mee, belast ze dan ook niet zwaarder dan 2kw bij constante belasting. Als t maar knippert kun je ze ook rustig tot 4kw belasten.

ff over die aansluitplaat, hij zit express op die hoogte omdat je dan ook je rack in de onderbak kunt laten staan. Als je hem naar onderen verplaatst moet je hem altijd uit je onderbak halen. Dat hoeft nu niet.

en het voordeel van deze racks, ze zijn allemaal precies hetzelfde, zowel de binnen als de buitencase
Lekker makkelijk bus laden, en als je op een klus komt zal die eigenaar ook zeker zeggen...Zooo wat een boel dezelfde kistjes :Wink: 


Groetjes LJ ritch

----------


## ricardoke

Mag ik vragen hoeveel zon rackje ongeveer kost, de flightcase, met zon binnenrack ?[:I]

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ricardoke_
> 
> Mag ik vragen hoeveel zon rackje ongeveer kost, de flightcase, met zon binnenrack ?[:I]



Uhm, zou ik zo niks over durven zeggen, bouw ze alleen maar.
Als je er belang bij hebt, mag ik je dan ff doorverwijzen naar http://www.pgt.nl
Staat wel een telefoonnummer op of emailadres.

Groetjes LJ Ritch

----------


## Rieske

Altijd dat gezeur over de kabelaansluitingen ! [V]

----------


## DJMysterie

Er wordt idd veel over gezeurd, maar je doet er goed aan vantevoren eens nauwkeurig te kijken wat voor jou het makkelijkste is waar je je aansluitingen plaatst...
Ikzelf heb het liefst de aansluitingen onderaan, zodat je geen last hebt van rondzwevende kabels voor je amps.

----------


## sis

Al mijn kabelaansluitingen gebeuren aan de achterkant  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Overdrive

Inderdaad, ik had ook al zoiets toen ik het las. Ik heb het idee dat sommige dit leuk even melden omdat het zo "hoord" (eerder gelezen ergens). :Frown: 

Wat maakt het nou uit dat je kabels voor je versterker hangen, ik bedoel, ga je er de hele avond aan draaien ofzo? Nee, je zet hem aan en draaid de knoppen open. Wij hebben ze bovenin aan de achterkant, ja kan er makkelijk bij en niemand ziet je kabeltjes.

----------


## MC Party

Hoeveel van deze racken hebben jullie totaal staan?

----------


## Banned

wat een gezeur over die kabels. De een vindt dit fijner en de ander dat. Ik heb ze ook aan de bovenkant zitten vindt ik een stuk gemakkelijker omdat je minder hoeft te bukken ..... daarbij waarom moet je je rack bedienen ???? versterkers staan toch altijd open gedraaid en je cross over is toch goed afgesteld ???? Als je je set een beetje kent hoef je niets te verdraaien eenmalig instellen .....

mss een beetje aanpassen dmv de EQ op lokatie 

Je kunt ook als je kabels lang genoeg zijn langs boven aanvoeren of via de zijkanten dan heb je ook geen last van de kabels die voor je versterkers hangen.

Ik vindt het nette racks alleen vindt ik persoonlijk die stoffering niet mooi ( trekt toch stof aan en vocht blijft er makkelijker inzitten ) Zeker strak afgewerkt mooi gedaab !!!

----------


## Pulse

Ik zie dat jullie die macrotechs zonder stoffilters gebruiken, geeft dat geen problemen, aangezien de lucht door de hele versterker wordt geleidt lijkt me dat vanbinnen toch al snel enorm vuil te worden ?

----------


## djbirdie

ik zou zeggen, vooral bij versterkerracks, aansluitingen aan de achterkant zodat het deksel er persé afmoet en de versterkers zo voldoende kunnen koelen.

----------


## eddy56

wij hebben ze gewoon aan de voorkant en dan de kabels via de zijkant naar achteren, en wat er al gezegt word, je hoeft er niet de hele avond bij

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MC Party_
> 
> Hoeveel van deze racken hebben jullie totaal staan?



als ik ff goed tel ik geloof zo'n 18/19 racks
Dit maat rack kun je ook gebruiken als 19" mixingconsole case voor tape-acts. het enigste wat je bij de bouw van de kist niet maakt is een bovenkant van het rack, die laat je vervallen, dan krijg je dus rondom rackprofiel met bovenin een 19" mengtafel: voorbeeldje een Midas-Venice 16kanaals.
Die past dus weer in eens standaard case.

En ff over die aansluiting op de achterkant dat je dan persee de deksel eruit moet halen, das niet nodig, er zit op de achterzijde een 19" blowerplaatje met 2 blowers en 2 stopcontacten voor eventuele stroomoutput naar een taperack of iets dergelijks. Maak er nog wel even een fotootje van.

Groet'n Ritch

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Pulse_
> 
> Ik zie dat jullie die macrotechs zonder stoffilters gebruiken, geeft dat geen problemen, aangezien de lucht door de hele versterker wordt geleidt lijkt me dat vanbinnen toch al snel enorm vuil te worden ?



Wees gerust, deze zijn er net uitgehaald om schoon te maken, en toen werd er een foto gemaakt van het rack. Normaal zitten ze er gewoon voor

GR Ritch

----------


## luc2366

hier ook geen problemen met de lite-puters.
maar belast ze ook niet 100%

----------


## mwolting

Zelf heb ik al een aantal keer met deze racks gewerkt van PGT en ik heb er eigenlijk alleen maar lof over. Voor de duidelijkheid even met die kabels enzo. Die komen niet in aanraking hoor met de volume regeling. Die zitten immers achter een riggel van de versterker. bovendien is het prettig dat het gewicht laag zit. dan rollen de kisten stabieler. Anders donderen ze heel makkelijk om. Niet alleen de buiten kant, maar ook de binnen kant ik keurig afgewerkt. Mijn complimenten aan Louwrens en Marco.
Groet mark

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mwolting_
> 
>  Mijn complimenten aan Louwrens en Marco.
> Groet mark



Hee ik hebz e ook gemaakt..laatst nog 10 stuks samen met Marco :Wink: 

groeten Richard

----------


## mwolting

Dan ook de complimenten aan jou Richard. Excuses.

----------


## Iko

waarom zitten die handvaten zo dicht bij elkeaar? Met tippe enz lijkt me dat niet echt lekker. Heb ze meestal helemaal aan de zijkante zitte..

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> waarom zitten die handvaten zo dicht bij elkeaar? Met tippe enz lijkt me dat niet echt lekker. Heb ze meestal helemaal aan de zijkante zitte..



Denk dat je je daar op verkijkt want het valt best mee..ten eerste, hij tipt makkelijk zo
ten tweede de kist lijkt strakker omdat hij recht boven het vlinderslot zit.

Gegroet Richard

----------


## subfreak

Over de bouw van de rackjes van PGT is echt nagedacht.Doe en deed zelf veel tapeacts, en werkte altijd met een "fornuis". hierdoor altijd genoodzaakt om met de bus te gaan rijden.
Afgelopen week heb ik me zo'n rack door PGT laten maken, en moet zeggen dat het echt te gek is.
Alle rackjes bij ze hebben dezelfde afmetingen, en zijn hierdoor multi inzetbaar.

Na afgelopen weekend waarbij ik een tapeset moest draaien in een discotheek waar ik de trappen op moestkon ik het eerste positieve direct merken... geen klagend personeel van de discotheek dat het zwaar spul is(tja want zelf de trappen op met je spul is not done bij ons)

daarna was het de eenvoud zelfe.... hoedje van mijn stolpje eraf, op zijn kantje neerzetten en rackje erop. powercon erin en 2 x 0dB lijntje in de muur.
oh ja en nog 2 touwtjes voor de zenders.

al met al nog geen 10 minuten werk...

** 1 TIP VOOR DE TAPESET TECHNICI: WWW.PGT.NL!!!!

----------


## Erjan

He ritch,

En nu de maten nog..

Gegroet

----------


## MC Party

Grin, volgens mij heb ik gisteren nog een paar van die rackjes gezien :-)

----------


## lampie_01

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MC Party_
> 
> Grin, volgens mij heb ik gisteren nog een paar van die rackjes gezien :-)



Hellendoorn lees ik in je profiel.
Kan heel goed kloppen. En is het bevallen?
Collega's van mij stonden daar afgelopen dagen.

Groet Afdeling TD/Flightcase

----------


## fratsen

jups, ik heb ze ook zien staan.
Had daar zelf ook wat geluid verhuurd, wat onder andere tijdens de prijsuitreiking gebruikt werd.
Dit was buiten opgesteld.

----------


## MC Party

Kijk nog een bekende op het forum.  :Smile: 

Rackje van PGT was zeker leuk.
Zaterdag met de prijsuitreiking was rackje van PGT al weg.(alleen woe+don)
Was tevens onder de indruk van de Sabine eq. met feedback killer. Ideaal voor de tape act set.

----------


## Tristan

Het idee van die rackjes blijft slim, jammer dat ik niet zoveel heb om zo in te kunnen bouwen.

----------


## robski

Hoi Jongens,

Ere wie ere toekomt,

Het ontwerp van deze kistjes is van Lampie, KBL en er is inderdaad behoorlijk over nagedacht.
Gerald heeft met goedvinden :Smile:  dit ontwerp geleend. Beter goed gejat als slecht verzonnen....


greetz Robski

----------


## AH

Ben ik nou gek, volgens mij liep half nederland 20 jaar terug al met dit soort stolp rackjes te sjouwen, niks nieuws dus.[:0]

----------


## Gast1401081

klopt, al dan niet met mixer bovenin, etc. 

Maar wel nette kisten, dus.

----------

